# I bought a hearse this weekend



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a 1983 Buick Eureka Hearse. I have wanted one for many years, finally found one in Vermont with the right price tag. to many things for the haunted house to spend time on the Hearse. It will have to wait until after the holiday to be spruced up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A long time waited, dream attained!!
Glad to hear the good news


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats! I can't wait for the day I post the same thread!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

pics?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now you can join scareshacks hearse club


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Someday a hearse will me mine!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

congrats of getting the hearse.
cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on your wheels. Is it in good condition? Definitely show us some pics!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with everybody else.

Congrats and post a pic, dammit.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Just this afternoon saw a guy with a hearse like the one described above, on the side of the road with the hood up.

I thought, "You poor, lucky bestard."

Even a broken hearse is still a hearse.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*congrats!*

Congrats on your purchase. That is soo COOL! I plan on owning one oneday as well..... Pics!!!!!!??????


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be caught dead in one of those!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah Id love to see pics.
I take it its similar to this









Is it running well?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

How exciting for you!

But...

Where are the pics!!!!!!!! LOL

I'd love a hearse but Mr. W says no. Perhaps I can use persuasive strategies to get him to change his mind one day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I LIKE your persuasive strategies! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Did you check to see if there is anything in the back? Congrates


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This should have the caption, "My Dad gave me the keys to his ride to go dig up chicks." 



Big Howlin said:


> Yeah Id love to see pics.
> I take it its similar to this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh how funny. I almost got one off ebay last weekend. We just couldnt locate a trailer since the tires had dry rot in them. I just figured it was an omen i was supposed to wait.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry for no pic have been in and out of Hospital all week, soon thou


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ross said:


> sorry for no pic have been in and out of Hospital all week, soon thou


 Nothing too serious I hope...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Still no pics of this alleged hearse. I'm starting to wonder.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to by a hearse so bad. I saw a kick ass one the other week. It was all haunted up and parked at Costco. It had really nice air bushed blue flames down it. I drooled.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

here are a few. it runs great for being 24 years old

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/rosstro/Hearse%20Pics/CIMG3472.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/rosstro/Hearse%20Pics/CIMG3477.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/rosstro/Hearse%20Pics/CIMG3481.jpg


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Schweeeeeeeet!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm now officially jealous.

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

yes it is, now just need to get the title issues settled


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gggagaaggaaagaggggggg (Homer drool)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I SO want a hearse. When other guys get into their 40's they want a snazzy red convertible cuz they think they're chick magnets. Well so is a hearse... a magnet for wierd kinda creepy goth chicks with lots of piercings, tattoos, and issues. And _That_, my friends, is _the_ way to ride out a mid life crisis.
Yowza.
I so want a hearse.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Revenant said:


> I SO want a hearse. When other guys get into their 40's they want a snazzy red convertible cuz they think they're chick magnets. Well so is a hearse... a magnet for wierd kinda creepy goth chicks with lots of piercings, tattoos, and issues. And _That_, my friends, is _the_ way to ride out a mid life crisis.
> Yowza.
> I so want a hearse.


I am 42 and I fully understand.........lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome indeed! Great shape too!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I SO want a hearse. When other guys get into their 40's they want a snazzy red convertible cuz they think they're chick magnets. Well so is a hearse... a magnet for wierd kinda creepy goth chicks with lots of piercings, tattoos, and issues. And _That_, my friends, is _the_ way to ride out a mid life crisis.
> Yowza.
> I so want a hearse.


That is just tooo funny!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I SO want a hearse. When other guys get into their 40's they want a snazzy red convertible cuz they think they're chick magnets. Well so is a hearse... a magnet for wierd kinda creepy goth chicks with lots of piercings, tattoos, and issues. And _That_, my friends, is _the_ way to ride out a mid life crisis.
> Yowza.
> I so want a hearse.


Amen Bro!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I SO want a hearse. When other guys get into their 40's they want a snazzy red convertible cuz they think they're chick magnets. Well so is a hearse... a magnet for wierd kinda creepy goth chicks with lots of piercings, tattoos, and issues. And _That_, my friends, is _the_ way to ride out a mid life crisis.
> Yowza.
> I so want a hearse.


I soooo want a hearse too Rev... I've had my mid life crisis, which Mr. W likes to drive too.... 

I just hope that when I get a hearse, that I don't become a chick magnet!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Im 37 and just got my hearse a few months ago is it too early for my midlife crisis ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I think my midlife crisis started around 38... 40 was tough for me... I'm over it now for the most part, LOL. 

But I still want a hearse!

If I just came home with one one day, I wonder what Mr. W would do? I've never done that... yet!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I got mine on ebay the wife said I could bid up to 225.00. I got it for 222.50 but it needs love at least i wont feel guilty customizing it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hell, I'm having a crisis because I don't have one!!!! Man, I would love to be pulling up at a Halloween parties in a hearse dressed up in my Halloween costume, with my friends also in their costumes.


----------

